# LED for a hooded tank



## Colin (23 Feb 2020)

Could anyone please recommend a set of LED lights for a 120*60*60 cm hooded tank.  A friend of mine would like to setup a High tech tank but needs a hood as he has a cat.

Thanks

Col


----------



## Zeus. (23 Feb 2020)

Or use an open hood as I do and you can fit any lights with a bit of DIY


----------



## zozo (23 Feb 2020)

Nothing to be afraid of without a lid.. 





Cats will love it and not for dining on the fish... More for a drink and because of its cosy and warm.

Regarding light and high tech in these dimensions can be a challenge for DIY. There is a lot out there that does and doesn't.

Than still what does high tech mean? Only CO² and easy plants or dificult and rather light-demanding plants? Or maybe both at a different time?

Chihiros aquarium lights with a dim function might b a good alternative for that. Then rather have more light than you need and dim it. Then not having enough and stuck with what you have.

http://www.chihiros.cn/en/index.html


----------



## Hufsa (24 Feb 2020)

Chihiros has a pretty low rating of IP43, id be worried about condensation issues under a closed top


----------



## Colin (24 Feb 2020)

Thanks for the replies; I couldn’t see anything for a hooded tank on my search.  I will see he if will change his mind over the hood, I never thought of an open hood.

Zozo, I had not thought of using a cat to remove Bio film before, thanks for the tip.

Cheers


----------



## alto (25 Feb 2020)

zozo has civilized Cats, mine are not  

And present Cat has verrrrrry furry paws so he also leaves a litter trail in his wake 
A previous Cat leapt INTO the tank ..... more than once  
(should I mention _any_ small holes that cat paws might _possibly_ fit through can be Hazardous to Fish Health)

So it rather depends on what the cat is like 

LEDs in hoods, most will recommend a fan (as for any high intensity lighting - both fluorescent phosphors and LED are heat sensitive) - as tank is 60cm deep, for moderate substrate PAR, choose high intensity, higher individual watt LED (same watt LED may be available as low and high intensity forms)


I’d contact this German company that offers bother stock LED units and Build You Own
you can see AquaGrow Uniq FS 60cm in this video from Jurijs mit JS

Brazilian Aquascape

(there is also an earlier setup video)


----------



## tiger15 (25 Feb 2020)

All my planted tanks have hoods because I keep large cichlid and have to keep them from jumping out.  I have an unconventional way of lighting my hooded  tanks as I use submersible led tubes extensively by tying them with fish line to the plastic rims in the front, side, back and the central brace, in additional to placing a strip light on the glass top. You can have a glimpse of the submersible tubes in the side view of my 75 gal.


----------



## Colin (25 Feb 2020)

Thanks for your help everyone, doesn’t seem there’s much choice for hooded tanks.

Cats repeatedly jumping into fish tanks, glad I have dogs far more sensible.

I’ve seen a few D.I.Y setups on the net might be an option; I will pass on the info

Thanks

Col


----------



## alto (25 Feb 2020)

The 60cm water column depth will limit lighting options, especially if he wants an HC carpet 

Filipe Oliveira has numerous videos of aquascaped tall tanks, and usually lists the lighting details in the video menu

Most hooded tanks can be fitted with most LED options as long as heat dispensation is addressed 
(I’d definitely insist on excellent waterproof rating as condensation on the light unit and humidity will be greater)


----------



## Fisher2007 (26 Feb 2020)

Remove the hood and have glass lids instead?


----------



## tiger15 (26 Feb 2020)

alto said:


> T
> Most hooded tanks can be fitted with most LED options as long as heat dispensation is addressed
> (I’d definitely insist on excellent waterproof rating as condensation on the light unit and humidity will be greater)


This is why I use submersible LED tubes because they are made waterproof.  Heat dissipation is not an issue as it is submerged at the water surface which can save your heating bill and reduce transmission loss.  The only negative of these submersible is that the light intensity is on the low side, so you need more of them to compensate.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof...rand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Mar 2020)

That’s really interesting @tiger15 Ive always wondered about using submersible led units such as these in this way and it great to do it in action and that it actually works! Your tank looks ace!


----------

